# Received AUTH_FAILED control message after OpenVPN update

## fmouse

I have several boxes running Gentoo linux running openvpn. Two of them are commercial servers which are dependent on a VPN link for a number of mission-critical services related to customer service. These have been running well with openvpn-2.0.8.

I just tried to update openvpn to version 2.1_rc20 on these boxes and couldn't bring up those VPN instances which act as servers.   These fail with:

AUTH: Received AUTH_FAILED control message

SIGTERM received, sending exit notification to peer

... the logged cause of the failure, of course, being the 1st line and the daemon shut down the result of the failure.

I'm using the same SSL/TLS ca, cert and key files for both versions, and the configurations are unchanged after the upgrade.

I back-versioned to v2.0.9 ASAP before I started getting angry calls from customers.

I need to find out the probable cause of this and fix it, or have a fix in place, prior to trying this upgrade again. I have a SOHO firewall box that's linked into the VPN structure on which I can experiment, but I have to know exactly what I'm doing before doing this upgrade on the servers.

Any knowledge relevant to this problem will be appreciated.

----------

